# 3 part proposal forms



## WaltWillysmooth (May 12, 2014)

with 2 and 3 part forms particularly proposal forms,additional work,invoices which copy goes to the home owner?


----------



## PrmrHomeRmdl (Feb 20, 2012)

We give our clients the yellow copy & keep original and pink


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I only use 2 parters, but YOU keep the original front white page. It's too easy for dishonest ones to later add items while pressing/writing through a similar form. For example, somebody could easily add in printing when everything else is in handwriting "All New Stainless Steel Appliances Included" The white original without any white out is most believable.

Just a heavy duty example.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

do you guys use a proposal as a contract?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We aren't allowed by law, unless it comes with all the BS a contract has to have here


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> We aren't allowed by law, unless it comes with all the BS a contract has to have here


heard that's the case here too. Just reduced my contract down to 5 pages today. It was about 13 when I bought the pack.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just to clarify, I use my estimate form for smaller service calls and projects where I know the pricing in the field. They sign that and it holds them to the legal language on the back of each page.

This is for jobs lasting maybe a few hours or at worst case a day and a half where it just needs to get done and I can start right away with some type of agreement.

Remodeling projects are a different animal and there is no form long enough to cover my anal and detailed work scopes. That one is 6 pages minimum and is normally in the 12-16 page range.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Ron, do you use a contract that long for just electrical or it that for your remodeling business? 

For the most part, my proposal form is my contract. Probably should change but it has worked for me this way too many years.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Ron, do you use a contract that long for just electrical or it that for your remodeling business?
> 
> For the most part, my proposal form is my contract. Probably should change but it has worked for me this way too many years.


When I'm just doing electrical subbing for a GC I've worked for previously with no issues, I just submit them via email a full scope of work with a price and that's usually only a page or 2. This way they can copy and paste it into their quote. Until I'm comfy with the GC it really is the long contract but different since it's a subcontractor agreement.

All of my remodeling jobs without exception get the long form.

With T&M service calls, however minor, I refer them to my website and specifically my service call rates, which explains in detail how they will be charged and they respond via email that they agree to the pricing.

I actually rarely use my pre-printed proposals. But as you know, sometimes you just need to see what you are getting into. If it's a small job and can be priced from the truck, I'll use them.

Every job is just a little bit different.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

i use a 2 part...i keep the top copy, give them the yellow

my bid is my contract....its a simple 1 page form....i have TONS of stuff in a column defining basic things.....

if your a builder i recommend a large form that the builder associations use...it will cover tons more...for me i dont need as much to protect myself


----------



## WaltWillysmooth (May 12, 2014)

*forms*



huggytree said:


> i use a 2 part...i keep the top copy, give them the yellow
> 
> my bid is my contract....its a simple 1 page form....i have TONS of stuff in a column defining basic things.....
> 
> if your a builder i recommend a large form that the builder associations use...it will cover tons more...for me i dont need as much to protect myself


I'm using adams (NC3819) 3 part contractor proposal forms are they good? I picked them because they sounded the least legal sounding since I don't do big jobs and didnt want to scare my customers


----------



## PrmrHomeRmdl (Feb 20, 2012)

WaltWillysmooth said:


> I'm using adams (NC3819) 3 part contractor proposal forms are they good? I picked them because they sounded the least legal sounding since I don't do big jobs and didnt want to scare my customers


Those are perfect for what you need and I believe they have some sort of clause on the back? Small jobs those are perfect for. They can serve as a contract and a bid.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Personally I use a customized form I created. I gathered lots of content from various sources and created my own forms. I have a short form for small jobs that don't have really anything past the required by law info. Then I created a long form for larger jobs that covers hidden conditions, substantial completion def., plus several others. I have the scope of work first that is very general to the project then right before the price I have my specifications that are listed very detailed. This way the owner goes wow I'm really getting a lot then the price section. So it shouldn't be much of a shocker to them.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Best disclaimer:

If item is not listed, said item is additional and not included in this estimate.


----------



## libbycop (Dec 5, 2011)

I have on all my agreements

AREAS/WORK NOT INCLUDED- 

any areas/work not specifically listed above is not covered under this agreement


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

libbycop said:


> I have on all my agreements
> 
> AREAS/WORK NOT INCLUDED-
> 
> any areas/work not specifically listed above is not covered under this agreement


When many things are discussed prior to work, I find this line from my contract and altered on my proposal form quite comfy to include.

"These contract documents represent the entire agreement of both parties and supersede any prior oral or written agreement."

It backs you up when clients say "Remember, you said you would do that"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't get too detailed with what's included. I just say includes all materials to complete job and gave a section what it don't include like tile, ceiling fans, lights etc etc 

I ain't giving a customer a detailed material list so they can shop around and hand it to other contractors.


----------

